# Changer le port d'ecoute pour server FTPd sous Unix/linux



## PipoCanaja (26 Mai 2001)

Bonjour, je cherche a changer le port de mon server FTP sous OSX. Il fonctionne exactement comme sous Linux et ecoute sur le port 21 comme tout bon server FTP. Je voudrais pouvoir changer ce port . Merci d'avance ...


----------

